# shutdown -h now, aber Rechner geht nicht aus

## MrIch

Hallo!

Es ist vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber wieso geht mein Rechner nicht wie bei jeder anderen SuSE Distri nach dem shutdown aus? (Platten gehen aus, aber Rechner bleibt an)

Muss ich da irgendwelche speziellen Kernel Optionen aktivieren?

danke!

----------

## hook

eigentlich muestest du im kernel "APCI" oder "APM" eigestelt haben ...aber bei mir klappts dann auch nicht, bei dir koennte es funkzionieren ...ich muss noch mal recherchiren was mir felt  :Smile: 

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich hab unter General Setup folgendes aktiviert:

Power Management Support

ACPI Support

ACPI Bus Manager

System

Processor

Button

AC Adapter

Embedded Controller

Jeweils alles fest in den Kernel kompiliert.

Dim

----------

## hook

...hab vergessen, dass es ein submenu gibt  :Embarassed: 

btw: AC Adapter und Embeded Controller sind nuhr fuer laptops da  :Smile: 

----------

## Dimitri

Gut zu wissen *g*

Dim

----------

## hook

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Gut zu wissen *g*
> 
> 

 

Read The Fine Manual ...eigentlich isst es im info im config von kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

was auch noch sehr wichtig ist beim Kernel

"Processor type and features" -> "Symmetric multi-processing support" muss abgeschaltet sein bei Uni-Prozessor-Systemen!!

Das ist wohl standardmässig angeschaltet und hat bei mir das Abschalten ebenfalls verhindert. Mir ist das nie aufgefallen, da ich die Option ja nie reingenommen hatte .. 

Naja, wollte das nur mal so kund tun  :Smile: 

Gruß

----------

## cArN4g3

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> was auch noch sehr wichtig ist beim Kernel
> 
> "Processor type and features" -> "Symmetric multi-processing support" muss abgeschaltet sein bei Uni-Prozessor-Systemen!!
> 
> Das ist wohl standardmässig angeschaltet und hat bei mir das Abschalten ebenfalls verhindert. Mir ist das nie aufgefallen, da ich die Option ja nie reingenommen hatte .. 
> ...

 

zusatz:

es soll ausserdem, wenn mans anlaesst, einen gewissen performance verlust auf singlecpu-maschinen hervorrufen..

mfg carn

----------

## hook

hmmmm... noch immer kein success  :Sad: 

ich brauch doch keinen APM wenn ich doch ACPI on habe. ...oder?

----------

## Dimitri

Ich hab kein APM und bei mir gehts.

Dim

----------

## cArN4g3

also bei mir ging der shutdown auch nie wenn ich acpi und apm gleichzeitig aktiv hatte.. acpi only sollte reichen.. bei mir hauts so..

mfg carn

----------

## hook

hmmm ...ich hab nuhr ACPI on ..ich weiss nicht wieso es nicht geht ...ich hab kein AC und kein Embedded on ...aber dass kann es nicht sein

----------

## hopfe

Hast du auch den acpid Dämon laufen, ohne dem ging es bei mir auch nicht. 

edit: Einfach ein emerge acpi und danach mit 

```
rc-update add acpid default
```

 hinzufügen.  

Gruß

Hopfe

----------

## hook

hmmmm ...keiner hat's erwent  :Embarassed:  ...ich dachte es gibt nuhr apmd

----------

## daemonb

ich hatte bei mir vergessen unterstützung für KT133 chipsatz vergessen, der auf meinem mainboard drauf ist. Nachdem ich das aktiviert hatte, hat es geklappt. War zwar ein bissel dumm von mir, aber nach ca 20 neukompilierten kerneln hatte ich es dann raus das es daran lag  :Smile: 

Hoffe das hilf dir weiter.

cya DaemonB

----------

## cArN4g3

hm, naja, bei mir ging das runterfahren auch ohne acpid , ka warum.. 

ich mein ein zusaetzlicher dienst immer mit am start zu haben, nur damit der rechner runterfaehrt?? :ugly: btw. ich weis, dass man damit wesentlich mehr machn kann, aber fuers runterfahren duerfte man den net brauchen afaik..

mfg carn

----------

## hopfe

klappte bei mir aus der konsole nicht richtig. Er fuhr zwar runter aber schaltete sich nicht aus. 

Mit acpid fährt mein Rechner jetzt komplett runter wenn ich nur einmal auf den POWER-Knopf drücke.

----------

## bpkri

Ich hatte damit auch diverse Probleme...

Abschalten von Local APIC on Uniprocessors half mir weiter - und ausserdem musste ich inem Fall auch erst ein make mrproper machen (und kernel neu konfiguerieren) bevor es richtig ging. Ist auch sichergestellt das dein /usr/src/linux symlink richtig ist?

----------

